# Egg share question



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I had my first appointment yesterday to see if we can egg share, bit of a problem though, we had to fill out the forms as usual for any family problems, my Dad has muscular dystrophy, the nurse wasn't sure if that would be a problem, and is going to find out, but she isn't in until tomorrow and I'm getting in a tizz!!!

PLEASE does anyone know?

Jen


----------

